# DIY Maintenance and Repairs, Will it Void the Warranty?



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jan 22, 2011)

DIY Maintenance and Repairs, Will it Void the Warranty?

The Automotive Aftermarket Industry Association (AAIA) reported that on August 20, 2010, Honda issued a release to customers that stated “only by purchasing Honda Genuine parts through an authorized U.S. Honda dealer can you be assured of the replacement part’s authenticity, reliability and compatibility.”

In response to that statement, the US Federal Trade Commission issued a FTC Consumer Alert in December. Quotes below are from that FTC Alert titled: “Auto Warranties, Routine Maintenance, and Repairs: Is Using the Dealer a Must?”

"Do I have to use the dealer for repairs and maintenance to keep my warranty in effect?

No. An independent mechanic, a retail chain shop, or even you yourself can do routine maintenance and repairs on your vehicle. In fact, the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act, which is enforced by the FTC, makes it illegal for manufacturers or dealers to claim that your warranty is void or to deny coverage under your warranty simply because someone other than the dealer did the work.”

"Will using "aftermarket" parts void my warranty?

No. An "aftermarket" part is a part made by a company other than the vehicle manufacturer or the original equipment manufacturer. Simply using an aftermarket part does not void your warranty. The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act makes it illegal for companies to void your warranty or deny coverage under the warranty simply because you used an aftermarket part.”

If a car dealer attempts to mislead you by claiming that repairs or maintenance must be performed at the dealer then be sure to file a complaint with the FTC (https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/FTC_Wizard.aspx?Lang=en).

The AAIA has also created a survey (http://aftermarket.org/Government/ComplianceAssistance/AAIA-FTC-Survey.aspx), primarily aimed at professional mechanics, to “ensure that the U.S. Federal Trade Commission (FTC) has a realistic picture of some of the anti-competitive actions taken by franchised new car dealers that are impacting independent repair shops and consumers.”


----------



## promac850 (Jan 22, 2011)

Interesting... so someone can buy a new Scion TC and put a turbo kit on it, and it's still covered by warranty... cool. Thanks for posting this... it's great information.


----------



## Labman (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't think so, You can use a Super Tech oil filter.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jan 22, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Interesting... so someone can buy a new Scion TC and put a turbo kit on it, and it's still covered by warranty... cool. Thanks for posting this... it's great information.


 
Speaking of a small car on steroids. Checkout the Suburu equipped with turbocharged boxer (i.e., horizontally-opposed), 4 and 6 cyl, racing engines.


----------



## promac850 (Jan 22, 2011)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Speaking of a small car on steroids. Checkout the Suburu equipped with turbocharged boxer (i.e., horizontally-opposed), 4 and 6 cyl, racing engines.


 
I've read about those... I WANT.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jan 23, 2011)

promac610 said:


> I've read about those... I WANT.


 
Here is the Subaru website. I believe that the Impreza WRX is the speed demon. None of them are slowpokes. My wife wants the Outback. Subaru gets top ratings in customer satisfaction and safety. Wish I could afford one.
Subaru Cars, Wagons, SUVs, Crossovers | Subaru of America


----------



## fearofpavement (Sep 28, 2011)

This warranty issue is regarding maintenance and repairs. If you "modify" the vehicle, that is a whole different situation and that may void the warranty. I believe the modification would have to affect the situation though. ie, a different set of rims is not likely related to body rust through, etc.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Sep 29, 2011)

fearofpavement said:


> This warranty issue is regarding maintenance and repairs. If you "modify" the vehicle, that is a whole different situation and that may void the warranty. I believe the modification would have to affect the situation though. ie, a different set of rims is not likely related to body rust through, etc.



Aftermarket replacement parts meeting or exceeding OEM specs should not be a warranty issue. 

Mods that change the design of the vehicle can open a big can of worms.


----------

